
PayPal buys credit card reader startup iZettle for $2.2B - syedzbadar
https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/17/paypal-confirms-that-it-is-buying-payments-startup-izettle-for-2-2b-in-an-all-cash-deal/
======
fermienrico
Does anyone think iZettle is a bad brand name? Compare it with Stripe, Square,
Clover, etc.

I can't imagine using it - "Yes, I use my iZettle to process payments."

~~~
jjeaff
It appears to be very popular in Latin America. So the pronunciation of
iZettle by a Spanish speaker most likely sounds like "e-settle".

Which makes a bit more sense and Def sounds better.

It's a Dutch company, so not sure how it sounds when pronounced in the
Netherlands

~~~
troligtvis
It's a swedish company and the name is more "I settle". Like I will pay for
dinner, let me handle it :P

------
nathancahill
iZettle is huge in LatAm. Almost every small business I know that is starting
to accept credit cards (taco stands, coffee shops, small stores) is using it.

Like WhatsApp, I imagine the company wasn't really on the radar for most
people in the States.

~~~
boyce
Seen plenty of iZettle devices in the UK lately. Mainly new retail businesses
and cafes.

